# Olive foundations?



## spoiledkiwi (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm Indian and I haven't been able to find a foundation that's green enough to match my skin. I currently use Studio Fix powder in C40 but it's slightly more orange than my skin which seems to be a more greenish color. I've tried a lot of other MAC, Bobbi Brown, and drugstore foundations and everything that matches is too orange. MAC Select Tint in NC40 was a close match but it still didn't have enough green in it. The only thing I've found that matched was Everyday Minerals foundation in Olive Medium, but I don't like mineral foundation. I would prefer a liquid or pressed powder foundation. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 4, 2009)

hi spoiled kiwi.

I've had the same problems as you've experienced - shades being too peachy/orangey. I love some of MACs foundations but the shades never really work for me.

i've had success with MUFE HD, they have a great selection of shades (25 I think?). They cover all undertones including beige, pink, yellow, and olive. I'm NC30-35 with olive undertones and I found a match with shade 123. If you're NC40, I think you might fall under shade 153 or 173. I suggest getting a sample first to ensure you get a good match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hopefully someone else will chime in here with other rec's, but I highly suggest MUFE!


----------



## jmeis (Apr 5, 2009)

Try Nixie cosmetics for cream or liquid foundations in olive shades. The cream foundation is beautiful on; I have Olive 2 & Olive 3 in that formula


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd recommend MUFE, too.
I use their DuoMat foundation; it's a perfect match and the coverage is wonderful.


----------



## lolli (Apr 5, 2009)

Another vote for MUFE foundation.  I wear 123 and it matches me perfectly.  The first time I have experienced that in a foundation.  Loves it!!!!


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 5, 2009)

^What shade are u in MAC?
I once asked a MAC MA to recommend an olive undertone foundation, and she said that if u have olive undertone to begin with, applying a foundation with it will make u look even more olive? 
not sure if that's true.


----------



## lolli (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pmjc69* 

 
_^What shade are u in MAC?
I once asked a MAC MA to recommend an olive undertone foundation, and she said that if u have olive undertone to begin with, applying a foundation with it will make u look even more olive? 
not sure if that's true._

 
It's depends - anywhere from a NC30 - NC37 depending on the product and the time of the year.  But I always found MAC foundation to be a bit orange on me. 

The great thing about MUFE 123 is that it was a little dark (still is but I have more color now) when I bought it but it still blended really well because it was the same undertone and blends in with my multi colored neck (I swear I have like 3 distinct colors on my neck). 

The thing is 123 is supposed to be for olive undertoned and I always thought I had yellow undertone.  But it doesn't make me look too olive.


----------



## MadMunky (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never heard of MUFE...is it available in the UK?


----------



## Mec (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi spoiled kiwi!! I'm an NC40 too and I know what you mean by more greenish color!!! I have that problem too and the MAC foundations are still a little bit orange for me........until Make Up For Ever Foundation, the HD Invisible Cover in 123; this matches perfect!!

It is medium/full coverage liquid, and really covers skin sooooo flawlessly. You should ask for a sample at sephora....you have nothing to loose!

Good luck! Mec.


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolli* 

 
_It's depends - anywhere from a NC30 - NC37 depending on the product and the time of the year.  But I always found MAC foundation to be a bit orange on me. 

The great thing about MUFE 123 is that it was a little dark (still is but I have more color now) when I bought it but it still blended really well because it was the same undertone and blends in with my multi colored neck (I swear I have like 3 distinct colors on my neck). 

The thing is 123 is supposed to be for olive undertoned and I always thought I had yellow undertone.  But it doesn't make me look too olive._

 
Most of the foundation I've tried looked like its a match when I first put it on, however, as the day goes on, it tends to oxidize on me and my face is darker than my neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
do u experience that with MUFE? I really want to try HD. i've tried their mat velvet one and that did not work for me. so I'm hoping the HD will become my HG. hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 6, 2009)

you know you're olive-toned when..

- a peachy/pink foundation makes your neck look bright yellow

- a yellow foundation makes your _face_ look bright yellow, and your neck looks brownish green 

i'm surprised shade 123 is such a popular shade!


----------



## lolli (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pmjc69* 

 
_Most of the foundation I've tried looked like its a match when I first put it on, however, as the day goes on, it tends to oxidize on me and my face is darker than my neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
do u experience that with MUFE? I really want to try HD. i've tried their mat velvet one and that did not work for me. so I'm hoping the HD will become my HG. hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I have really oily skin and have to watch out for oxidation too but I have not had any problems with MUFE HD at all.  I am VERY picky about my foundation matching, like obsessively checking it in all different kinds of light at different times of day, and I can't find any flaws with it.

My neck is darker that my face too, especially the back of my neck.  But the undertone to the 123 blends in with all of my different colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would still suggest that if you have a Sephora by you going to get matched and get a sample to make sure that it works for you.  $40 is a lot of money to spend not to be happy.


----------



## Mec (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadMunky* 

 
_I've never heard of MUFE...is it available in the UK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


You should click on this forum!! the girls give some options for MUFE in the UK:

*http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/m...mufe-uk-91812/*

good luck!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Apr 7, 2009)

i give my vote to MUFE HD Foundation...i'm an olive toned NC30/35 in MAC, but I matched up to 117 in MUFE (weird, i know)...head to your nearest Sephora and get a sample of the foundation (and primer too)...Both products are the best and MUFE has a huge variety of shades to match just about any skintone out there 

good luck!


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Apr 7, 2009)

I've tried MUFE HD in 153 and it was a good depth but it was still too orange. Is there a similar shade that has more olive in it? I'm looking at Karla Sugar's swatches and 153 looks a lot more orange than 123 and 128, but they both look like they may be too light. Here are the swatches:
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation


----------



## alka1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spoiledkiwi* 

 
_I've tried MUFE HD in 153 and it was a good depth but it was still too orange. Is there a similar shade that has more olive in it? I'm looking at Karla Sugar's swatches and 153 looks a lot more orange than 123 and 128, but they both look like they may be too light. Here are the swatches:
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation_

 
MUFEs HD shades tend to be out of whack.. 128 is numerically lower, but tends to be darker than higher shades like 140. Based on the descriptions you've given us so far, I think you might have luck with 128. It's impossible to say for sure though until you've actually tested it on your skin

good luck


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_MUFEs HD shades tend to be out of whack.. 128 is numerically lower, but tends to be darker than higher shades like 140. Based on the descriptions you've given us so far, I think you might have luck with 128. It's impossible to say for sure though until you've actually tested it on your skin

good luck_

 
Thanks! I didn't realize that the numbers didn't go in order, I guess I'm used to how the MAC shades work. I'll definitely try out 128 the next time I'm in Sephora.


----------



## Humayra (Apr 12, 2009)

im  usually nc25-30 in mac.but in HD im 140..it made me really paranoid when other ppl of a similiarish colouring in mac were using numbers like 117 and 120 etc in HD, as i began to think my shade must be waay too dark or orange. but HD shades are jus really unpredictable in reference to their number, in my opinion. my shade seems to match well enough, so do drop by a store and get matched properly.


----------



## mac4less (Apr 14, 2009)

i know everyone here is talking about the high end makeup lines...but i would have to say that i've tried them..and none of them matched my skintone to the T...the only foundation that i've found that just disappears into my skin is Revlon's Colorstay with softflex...and im a true beige in it...in mac i was nc42..
so give the cheaper versions a shot..maybe you might find something that works for you... just my 2 cents...


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2009)

I use the Revlon Colorstay -- for many applications and for personal use. I also use MAC, MUFE, Cle de Peau, Armani,  CHanel, Guerlain, Dior, and YSL. I will not go below to a Wet n Wild, although I use some of their lip pencils.  I don't see why one would limit onself to using just one range of products -- this is an art, and therefore very personal.


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2009)

Another vote for Makeup Forever HD.  I mix it with my Mat Velvet + (because I get shiny) and it's perfect.  I'm a darker person with very noticeable olive undertones. Everything else turns me red or orange.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 12, 2011)

any new additions to this forum?  I've recently been told I have olive undertones and matched to a c8 in mac studio fix powder.  MUFE, NARS (I wear macao), Chanel, etc... I am in between every color!  too ashy or too dark. revlon caramel (oily) is off in photos....help if you can.


----------



## elektra513 (Dec 19, 2011)

Illamasqua does some olive foundations. They have a few foundation formulas, but only one or two are available in Sephora here  in the US. So of course the one I am interested in is not, lol. But yeah check them out, you may find something with them.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 31, 2011)

elektra513 said:


> Illamasqua does some olive foundations. They have a few foundation formulas, but only one or two are available in Sephora here  in the US. So of course the one I am interested in is not, lol. But yeah check them out, you may find something with them.



 	THanks!  I'll have to check into this.  undertones...smundertones....!


----------



## Inajay (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone.   I have the same problem! I am really picky with my makeup. I've spent so much money on it already but never seem to find my perfect shade. I just don't want to wear it much if it isn't like my skin. MUFE 153 once made me gasp when I caught myself in the mirror because it made my skin look amazing...and I have it but I still try out all the new foundations to no luck. I end up returning them all disappointed. The thing is that I don't want a medium coverage foundation for everyday- I'm looking for a concealer this exact shade or a TM or something sheer atleast. Am I asking for too much here?  Sigh. I should say though that NC42 select moisturecover is too sheer to clash with my skin in any way so it's fine- for something that won't last past two hours.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 23, 2013)

For me its Lush Color suppliments in dark yellow. I originally was going to buy light yellow since I'm a C1-C2 (that means I have an olive undertone but I have the same skin tone as Megan Fox or Zooey Dechanel) but the light yellow was TOO yellow and made my neck look bright green D:


----------



## sofiabud12 (Jul 27, 2013)

First time purchasing MUFE foundation. So far I really like it. Love using a beauty blender with this product.


----------



## Heatherette8 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am looking forward to buy MUFE HD in #120 or #127 then realized that I may have olive undertones! I was wondering why none of my foundations worked on me (believe me, I've tried lots!) and I thought I am too yellow that I can't find a perfect match:

  I am NC25 in Studio Fix Fluid (but it's not an exact match, it's yellow - and my jaw, neck, chest has some olive undertones) so it'll look like I have yellow face and my neck appear more greenish. But it's not very noticeable unless I stare. MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation NC30 is lacking in olive also. I thought NARS foundations would be a perfect match also since it's super yellow (Alaska in TM, mix of Fuji and Punjab in Sheer Glow). Finally, I stepped out in natural daylight to check out my makeup and realized yellow is not blending well with my jawline. Sometimes it looks muddy pink-brown. The MAC MUA also acknowledged I have olive undertones but I'm more yellow. Is MUFE HD in #123 for NC25-30? I've read in some blogs it's for NC35?


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 31, 2013)

I 





pooka08 said:


> I am looking forward to buy MUFE HD in #120 or #127 then realized that I may have olive undertones! I was wondering why none of my foundations worked on me (believe me, I've tried lots!) and I thought I am too yellow that I can't find a perfect match: (image removed by request. -shellygrrl)  I am NC25 in Studio Fix Fluid (but it's not an exact match, it's yellow - and my jaw, neck, chest has some olive undertones) so it'll look like I have yellow face and my neck appear more greenish. But it's not very noticeable unless I stare. MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation NC30 is lacking in olive also. I thought NARS foundations would be a perfect match also since it's super yellow (Alaska in TM, mix of Fuji and Punjab in Sheer Glow). Finally, I stepped out in natural daylight to check out my makeup and realized yellow is not blending well with my jawline. Sometimes it looks muddy pink-brown. The MAC MUA also acknowledged I have olive undertones but I'm more yellow. Is MUFE HD in #123 for NC25-30? I've read in some blogs it's for NC35?


  Thats how NC15 looked on me. Im very fair olive and NC15 was simply OKAY for that very same reason. It made my face look bright yellow but the contrast between where my face ended and my neck began was a brownish with a bright green undertone. And Im generally WHITE! It was more noticeable when I touched up my makeup during the day. My sister who is brutally honest with me told me completely warm just doesn't work for me and she finally came out with it and commented how my face looks really pale white and the rest of my body looks literally green! My sister might be a bit darker than me. She is still generally white but she is peachy toned like Miley Cyrus. I would call her warm neutral but with none of my olive. She would match better with NW20. She wears more orange or ivory based foundations and her foundations on me are muddy.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Jul 31, 2013)

Sephora isnt a good match for me. The SAs I bet make commission and are only in it for a sale out of you. I explain that I am "light olive" and they tell me I cant be fair/light complected and olive. They just call me "medium" and tell me to wear warm based makeup. Now I just get my stuff and leave lol. But MUAs refer me as "light olive." Which is a very accurate description for me imo. I know for a FACT I'm not medium, warm, yellow or golden lol


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2014)

The sales associates who said you can’t have light olive skin are full of it. And yeah, the ones you were dealing with were trying to sell you something and make their daily commission.


----------



## mayushka (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm Gobi in NARS Sheer Glow, would MUFE 117 be too dark for me? It's so tiring finding a good match with such a funny skin color.


----------



## Pamele (Jan 31, 2015)

Nars sheer glow in stromboli all the way, it is really green (olive).


----------

